# makalimutan



## wordmad

My reference resource for verb conjugations is the seasite table of verb conjugations.  With reference to the root word kalimutan, the seasite table shows these 3 conjugates: nakalimutan (completed); nakakalimutan (incomplete) and malilimutan (contemplated).  In a dialogue on youTube, I saw the word makalimutan.  Here is the context: Lumílikha ako ng ugnáyan ng mga salita para hindi ko *ma*kalimutan.  What is the status of this word with the ma- prefix?  Is it the infinitive?  What would be the command?  A few examples would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jexis

wordmad said:


> What is the status of this word with the ma- prefix?



ma- and maka- prefixes are used when one is able to do the action which is usually caused by another action.
These two prefixes act as "to be able to".

E.g.
Bring it closer so I can reach it.
– _Ilapit mo pa para *ma*abot ko._

Try it so you can experience it.
– _Subukan mo ito para *ma*ranasan mo._

I can't go outside because it's raining.
– _'Di ako *maka*labas dahil umuulan._

They're also used when there's a possibility.

E.g.
She might get angry.
– _Baka *ma*galit siya._

You could get poisoned.
– _Baka *ma*lason ka._

They could escape.
– _Baka *maka*takas sila._

In your case, this phrase "_...para hindi ko *maka*limutan_" basically means "_...so I can't forget it."_


----------



## Margaux21

Examples
1. Gumawa ka ng listahan ng iyong bibilhin para hindi mo *ma*kalimutan.
-_Make a list of what you will buy so you do not forget._

2. Ilang ulit ko kinabisa ang aking script para hindi ko *ma*kalimutan.
-_I memorized my script several times so I would not forget._

3. Paulit-ulit ako sinabihan ng aking ina na huwag ko *ma*kalimutan isarado ang pintuan.
-_My mother repeatedly told me not to forget to close the door._


----------

